# carbide inserts question



## Ray Cover (Mar 19, 2010)

So to have so many questions this week guys. You all have been very helpful and I do appreciate it.

I have one about carbide inserts. I have found that there are wood lathe tools out there that use indexable carbide inserts. Are these the same type of inserts machinist use on metal or are they made different? 

Can I take a round and square carbide insert from one of my metal lathe tools and make a handle for it that can be used on Rachel's wood lathe?

Ray


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes and no. I have seen and even used regular metal cutting carbide cutters. They work. No the ones on the Easywoodtools and Hunter tools are different. Well sorta. The square bits used by EWT are actually wood cutting tools. They are the same cutters used in the spiral cutting heads use in planers. I don't know about the round cutter but it's flat on top. 
Many metal cutting bits have a slight dip right behind the cutting edge. Can't say if this helps or hurts for cutting wood. I'll have to try because I do have some.
The Hunter tool cutter is different from the above. It is metal cutting bit but it's used for cutting aluminum. It is round but has a polished recessed top surface. This leaves the cutting edged extremely sharp.


----------



## Ray Cover (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks John that all makes sense.

I think I will try what I have on hand and see if it works. If not I can try something else.

Ray


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I have no experience with the cutters yet but I just purchased these
http://www.pmctool.com/product.php?productID=1080
Well not those Exactly, when I phoned they also carry a “generic”, same carbide made by the same company in Germany but the bottom is flat rather than formed for a particular machine. They were $19 for ten (instead of $29). They also carry screws (5mm) if you do not have access to any.
I also picked up a round cutter while at WT Tools to give it a try.

My bodger table is overflowing so it may be a while before I get around to making them.


----------

